# Snap kitchen Vs. My fit foods



## Texan (Dec 1, 2015)

Any of yall try those healthy pre packaged meal place like my fit foods or snap kitchen? 
If so what do yall think? Macros, Quality of ingredients, taste, price? Is it worth it. Of course its gonna be cheaper to meal prep on your own. Just curious to see yalls opinion


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 1, 2015)

A friend of mine uses a service like this. I think its ridiculous unless you are POTUS and are busy ****ing up the world so don't have time to cook.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 1, 2015)

Ive used a service like this while running slin because I live a long ways from the gym and needed to eat before I would get home. They are right next to my gym. 6 meals of 8ounces of meat and 10 ounces of sweet potatoes costed me 80$. Wasnt to bad of price but thas only for one meal a day. They are based on health and nutrition so the food was never the best tasting but it wasnt bad...just needed some salt. Its the same stuff I would cook at home. I only used them on my slin cycle otherwise not woth the money unless like pob said your just to fkn busy to even cook


----------



## Texan (Dec 1, 2015)

That's like $13 meals kinda high but it's not cheap being healthy
Thanks for
Your input


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 2, 2015)

Texan said:


> That's like $13 meals kinda high but it's not cheap being healthy
> Thanks for
> Your input



Your right...thats why i could only do it for 4 weeks at a time lol if you could afford to do that for every meal then you may as well get a chef


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 2, 2015)

Wait... Civilians actually use those companies? I thought they were just for Instagram "fitness coaches"


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 15, 2016)

I got a kitchen. no reason to spend that kind of money on meals like that everyday.
if you can afford it and are to busy to cook then go for it.
I have lots of buddies that do it and love it.
I just cant afford it.


----------

